# PHPMyAdmin

## slaw219

I have MySQL running at least on the localhost, I did the initial setup and allowed an account to login from localhost or any host ('%').  I can use the standard mysql commands to login to that account.  However, I can't get phpmyadmin to authenticate any user.  

I'm used to the normal phpmyadmin page from my school where it had a login page and you put your info in an html form.  However, I keep getting a window popup like a normal an HTTP access.  Any login/pass I put into this doesn't work.  I looked around for a .htaccess file to delete with no luck.

----------

## xoomix

So there's no /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpMyadmin/.htaccess file for sure?

----------

## slaw219

 *xoomix wrote:*   

> So there's no /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpMyadmin/.htaccess file for sure?

 

```
# rm /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/.htaccess

rm: cannot remove `/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/.htaccess': No such file or directory
```

sadly, no

----------

## slaw219

```
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'randomcharacters1234';

$cfg['ForceSSL'] = false;

$cfg['ShowPhpInfo'] = true;

$cfg['ShowChgPassword'] = false;

$cfg['AllowArbitraryServer'] = true;

$cfg['LoginCookieRecall'] = 'something';

$cfg['LoginCookieValidity'] = 1800;
```

This is what I have setup from using http://localhost/phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php

----------

## gauntalus

Was this ever resolved? I'm having the same problem.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here.

----------

## stdPikachu

Well, it certainly isn't resolved for me and there seem to be no decent docs on the matter either. This has been pissing me off for too long now.

/me regrets turning off his Debian mysql server

OK - I can log in via all the users I've set up on the command line. I've imported the SQL. I've written my own config.inc.php and generated one through scripts/setup.php (another app again whose documentation seems to be written with the idea that you know exactly what needs to be done already):

```
/* Servers configuration */

$i = 0;

/* Server localhost (cookie) [1] */

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'PMA_relation';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'PMA_table_info';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'PMA_table_coords';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'PMA_column_info';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'PMA_history';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'fucknose';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = 'fuckoff';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'pmadb';

/* End of servers configuration */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '45aea60344ac87.31709129';
```

And yet every time I try to log in I get "Access denied for <whatever $controluser I set>@localhost using password YES". Where am I meant to have set up the user for phpmyadmin? I have tried every possible combination of controluser and controlpass I can think of (am I even meant to change it? I have no idea), including all the logins that I know work on the command line, inluding root. Do I need to manually create a "pmausr" user in mysql with full privs? How do I set their password if it's not a mysql user Will someone, please, just tell me in simple english WTF to do with phpmyadmin because it's driving me up the damned wall...!

----------

## zeuz

I'm having the same problem. Authentication only works with cookie setting and only if I have a control user. I still get some strange errors when running queries though. Why theese problems with PMA? Haven't had them berfore.

----------

## PeterWelzien

Try to comment out (put '//' in front) the lines:

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']

in 'libraries/config.default.php'. It worked for me. Now I can at least login in using auth=config. Haven't tried the others though.

----------

## unK

I had a problem with authentication too, but I solved it by copying my old config.inc.php file from Arch Linux.

If someone want it, here it is: http://pastebin.com/876898

----------

